# Problem mit den Remote Control Einstellungen in Adobe Encore DVD



## Christain_Alli (5. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Hab ein kleines Problem mit der Remote Control bei Adobe Encore DVD. 
Ich bin mit meiner DVD fast fertig, was mir noch fehlt ist die richtige Reihenfolge mit der die Buttons im Menüe aktiviert werden wenn man das Steuerkreuz auf der Fernbedienung verwendet. Hab mir das jetzt mal angeschaut und festgestellt das die Reihenfolge von Encore DVD mehr oder weniger willkührlich gesetzt wurde. Wen ich die englische Anleitung richtig verstanden habe muss ich die "Remote Icons" der Buttons einblenden und dann die gewünschte Pfeiltaste des Icons auf den gewünschten Button legen? - Das Problem ist wenn ich die Pfeiltaste des Icons nehmen will wird aus dem Mauszeiger ein Verbotszeichen und lässt sich nicht auf einen Button legen!
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wo mein Fehler liegt!

Danke
MfG Christian

Ach und übrigens, habt ihr ne Ahnung wo ich einen deutsche Anleitung zu Encore DVD als PDF bekommen kann


----------



## bsh (18. März 2004)

Hallo Christian,
sieh Dir doch mal die "Tutorial-Movies" unter
http://www.adobeevangelists.com/encore/index.html an.
Der Beitrag über Button Routing müßte Dir eigentlich weiterhelfen.

Birgit


----------



## pdatrain (29. März 2004)

*.*

Ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist, aber vielleicht hilft es anderen das zu vermeiden:

Lösung: Im  Properties-Fenster "Automatically Route Buttons" deaktivieren und deaktiviert lassen. Dann klappt es.


----------

